# pulsador para cambio de polaridad en un circuito con motor de 6 voltios



## acano29 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola a todos, necesitaria un pequeño circuito que hiciera un cambio de polaridad para alimentar un motor, esto que en principio se puede solucionar con un interruptor doble conmutado, me gustaria solucionarlo con un pulsador simple, de manera que solo cuando el pulsador se mantenga en on, la polaridad se mantenga cambiada.

Espero haberme explicado bien. Si hubiera pulsadores de doble circuito, estaria solucionado, pero no los he encontrado.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 10, 2009)

Buscá "puente H"
Si tenes una señal alta, y queres una señal alta y otra baja: La señal alta la conectas a la base de una transistor N con una resistencia pull-up. Entre la resistencia y el transistor tenes la señal invertida. Claro mejor una compuerta lógica inversora.
Igual falta el tema del delay entre cambios de polaridad, alto cortocircuito ocurre durante un instante, si no hay delay.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 10, 2009)

Depende de lo que quieras hacer.

Si quieres que pulses y cambie la velocidad hasta que vuelvas a pulsar y vuelva a cambiar necesitas algunos CI's (ver circuito complejo)

Si quieres que la velocidad cambie sólo mientras mantienes el boton pulsado entonces sólo te hace falta un relé (ver esquema simple)

saludos


----------



## acano29 (Oct 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias, es exactamente lo que queria, ademas hecho con livewire.
genial!!!

Te cuento para que lo necesitaba, resulta que le compre una motillo electrica a mi hijo de 1,5 años, y cuando abro la caja y monto el cacharro me sorpendi que solo tubiera el acelerador del pie para avanzar, no tiene ni interructor de encendido ni marcha atras.
Pues en vez de devolverlo, le voy a poner un interruptor de llave, y un pulsador para marcha atras. 
Ahora tambien estoy buscando algun efecto sonoro para ponerselo.
Como es un circuito tan simple, bateria y motor de 6 voltios creo que puede dar mucho juego.

Si se os ocurre alguna cosilla mas que le pueda poner, no dudeis en darme ideas.

Muchas gracias de nuevo.
Agustin

Hola, una consulta mas, para evitar que la marcha atras tenga la misma velocidad que la de hacia delante, le he añadido un potenciometro de 10 ohmios al circuito de marcha atras. De esa manera puedo regular la velocidad, es buena solucion? 

El valor lo he elegido probando en el livewire, con diferentes valores. No se si se cumplira en la realidad.

El esquema adjunto no va con el pulsador con rele, lo he puesto con un interruptor doble.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 12, 2009)

No, lo del potencimetro no es buena idea
Un pote normal aguanta con suerte 0.2A pero ese motor puede consumir mucho más,
así que si quieres que la velocidad sea regulable necesitas una etapa de potencia que
pueda mover el motor.

Empieza por medir el consumo de ese motor y propongo algunos diseños.

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 12, 2009)

acano29 dijo:


> ...le compre una motillo electrica a mi *hijo* de 1,5 años
> ...
> Si se os ocurre alguna cosilla mas que le pueda poner, no dudeis en darme ideas.


Como es varón (si era nena se complicaba) podés ponerle unas luces del tipo que usan en los patrulleros de policía y hasta el sonido.
Las luces se hacen con unos LEDs y un par de integrados, nada difícil. Buscá por el foro que hay más de un circuito, en particular me viene a la memoria uno que subió Elaficionado.

Lo del sonido, sé que también lo han subido.

A usar el buscador.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 12, 2009)

Si tienes programador de pic's se pueden hacer cosas muy interesantes con
uno poco potente (12Fxxx)
Sinó, la lógica digital acudirá en tu ayuda.

Porcierto no es una edad un poco temprana para comprarle una moto a tu hijo?
(de 1,5 años, como las pilas)


----------



## acano29 (Oct 16, 2009)

Buenas , estoy aqui de nuevo. A ver si este finde puedo hacer algo en la motillo.

Bien, por un lado, comentar , que cada vez que me propongo hacer algo que considero sencillo en electronica, finalmente me doy cuenta que tengo muy pocos conocimientos....

Espero que me echeis una mano.

Finalmente decidi poner un interruptor de doble circuito, en vez del pulsador para cambiar la polaridad.
Esto simplifica mucho el circuito.

Esta el problema de bajar un poco la velocidad en la marcha atras. Que como no se como solucionarlo de momento lo voy a dejar sin hacer.
He medido con el polimetro la resistencia del motor, que en escala 20 me sale 0.11, 
Perdonar mi poco conocimiento, no se a que unidad corresponde (creo que ohmios ).

Tambien he medido el voltaje de la bateria, que es 6,06 V.
Y he medido el voltaje cuando el motor esta en marcha, y me da 5,88 V

No se como medir el consumo del motor (supongo que osciloscopio se refiere a la intensidad., si me puedes comentar como puedo hacerlo, lo haria encantado)

Bien despues de esto, os comento que he comprado ademas para ponerle a la motillo

un interructor con llave, que hara de interruptor general.

un interructor de doble circuito con tres posiciones, para el cambio de polaridad. (marcha alante, parado, marcha atras)

Una bocina de 12 voltios, la cual la probaron con una bateria de 6 voltios y sonaba como un trueno!!!!, ufff, tendre que forrarla para atenuar el sonido, si finalmente la hago funcionar.

Un zumbador que hara el efecto de claxon. tambien probado con una bateria de 6 voltios, y que sonaba bien.

2 pulsadores para la bocina y el zumbador.


Bien, el circuito con el interruptor llave general mas el cambio de polaridad es sencillo.

Pero cuando en el simulador he puesto en paralelo a la bateria los dos pulsadores con sus respectivas "bocinas", si solo hago funcionar cada una , la cosa funciona perfectamente.
Pero si tengo el motor en marcha, no llega suficiente voltaje (creo) a las bocinas para sonar. (cuando hablo de "bocinas" me refiero a la bocina de 12 voltios, y el zumbador)

Bueno esta es la situacion.

Lo que puedo hacer ahora mismo con mis conocimientos es poner el interruptor llave, y el interruptor de cambio de polaridad.

Si añado los dos pulsadores creo que no sonaran cuando el motor este en marcha.
Y tampoco se como ponerle un control de velocidad para la marcha atras, creo que me comentasteis que con un circuito con un 555, y haciendo rafagas en el tiempo, el voltage (la fuerza del motor no se perdia, y al ser rafagas, la velocidad bajaba)

De paso si tambien podemos poner un led que avise que el interruptor general esta on, mejor que mejor.....

en definitiva, si me podeis echar una mano , aqui estoy esperando...

Un saludote

Por cierto, tengo programador pic apollo 20, y un phoenix., varios pic, (de programar las tarjetas del plus), pero me hacen falta "años luz" para hacer un circuitillo con un pic. Me encantaria ponerme a jugar con eso, y sacarle partido. pero bueno, poco a poco. 

Agustin


----------



## acano29 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bueno, ya tengo el esquema que voy a hacer, a ver que os parece.

finalmente, voy a poner una pila de 9 voltios para los efectos sonoros.

El interruptor llave que tengo, es un interruptor simple, y no se si se puede hacer que dicho interruptor valga para ambos circuitos , el del motor y el de los efectos sonoros.

Tambien he añadido un led  con una resistencia para que avise de que la llave esta en on. No se si he echo una burrada, a ver si me podeis ayudar.


Si me dais una idea para usar el mismo interruptor para ambos circuitos seria genial.

Un saludo

adjunto el circuitillo.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola Arcano.

Para el interruptor lo más simple que se me ocurre es lo que te adjunto acá. Es simplemente un relé doble que corta o habilita ambas baterías al mismo tiempo.

En caso de que el pico de consumo ocasione caídas importantes en la batería, el relé se abriría. Ahí habrá que ver cómo solucionarlo (un condensador más o menos grande en paralelo con el bobinado muy poco más ya lo harían, supongo).

En cuanto al LED... Está bien cómo lo pusiste, pero revisá el valor de la resistencia, que me parece un poco bajo.

Saludos


----------

